# HELP



## Marc1787 (Jun 6, 2017)

These spots are popping up throughout my Bermuda lawn. Can someone help me out it this? Is it disease, to much fertilizer(only using miloganite) lack of water/to much energy water ?


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Probably going to need a closeup - as in about 3" away from the grass blades - to be able to make a determination as to cause.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

How much are u watering?


----------



## Marc1787 (Jun 6, 2017)

Once a week we've had rain but don't know if that's been enough


----------



## Marc1787 (Jun 6, 2017)

Close up of a couple spots in my lawn


----------



## Tex86 (Jun 4, 2017)

Maybe someone else will chime in on this, but have you tried doing a screw driver test to see if there are any rocks underneath the grass in those spots?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Tex86 said:


> Maybe someone else will chime in on this, but have you tried doing a screw driver test to see if there are any rocks underneath the grass in those spots?


+1 to the above suggestion and you might need to water more often and it could be LDS(Localized Dry Spot). It just looks like the blades of grass are wilting to me.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Top photo looks like LDS, inadequate sprinkler coverage, or possibly compaction. I note that there are weeds near both yellowing areas. The bottom photo looks like dog urine burn spots to me.


----------



## Tex86 (Jun 4, 2017)

Spammage said:


> Top photo looks like LDS, inadequate sprinkler coverage, or possibly compaction. I note that there are weeds near both yellowing areas. The bottom photo looks like dog urine burn spots to me.


Out of curiousity, and I don't mean to highjack the thread, but how do you repair sog urine stains? I've read to take out the grass, add lime and top soil, then oversees. But with Bermuda, you're not supposed to overseed. This could help the OP and myself.


----------



## MedozK (Jun 6, 2017)

Tex86 said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> > Top photo looks like LDS, inadequate sprinkler coverage, or possibly compaction. I note that there are weeds near both yellowing areas. The bottom photo looks like dog urine burn spots to me.
> ...


Not sure, if it works or not but I read somewhere to add a spoon full of sugar to the spot. Here is a before and after adding sugar. 3 days between photos.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

MedozK said:


> Tex86 said:
> 
> 
> > Spammage said:
> ...


Very interesting results with the sugar :thumbup: Bermuda will usually heal itself in 2-3 weeks with the dog spots. You could train your dog to pee in one spot to minimize the yellow spot all over the lawn.


----------



## Tex86 (Jun 4, 2017)

Good to know, did you water in the sugar? That is kinda weird to say, but I want to maximize the results.

We are in the process of doing that now. Usually we take him for 3 walks a day and that's enough, but sometimes before bed he goes in the back in a section, so atleast he is not going around the entire yard


----------



## MedozK (Jun 6, 2017)

Tex86 said:


> Good to know, did you water in the sugar?


Yes I did. Again, not sure if anything scientifically happens, or if it's just a placebo, but I do it every time I see a spot, and to me it seems to heal pretty quick,


----------

